# Ring Girl Booty Shorts



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Where can I find the shorts the ring girls wear?

I want my girlfriend to have a pair :laugh: 

They are sooo amazing! I think her ass would suit them well


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, for your "girlfriend"...

right


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*sureeeeeeee*



Mr. Bungle said:


> Yeah, for your "girlfriend"...
> 
> right



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Make sure to take pics of your "girlfriend" modeling the shorts. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

lol sorta the same thing.


btw that ass was superb.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

ok wow, 4 posts and no answers?

I'd post pics but too many of you are sarcastic pricks :laugh: 

find me a link boys! or no pictars!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> Where can I find the shorts the ring girls wear?
> 
> I want my girlfriend to have a pair :laugh:
> 
> They are sooo amazing! I think her ass would suit them well


OhHHHHHH, Lord have mercy!!!!!!!! Them Booty Shorts ... also my girlfriend gets mad whenever that Xyience commercial comes on with the girl who begins by sitting on the chair and opens the can ..lol


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah, those were some hot-ass (pun definetly intended) shorts! i wanna buy them from her and make some tea form them...

wait, was that gross? sorry...


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> OhHHHHHH, Lord have mercy!!!!!!!! Them Booty Shorts ... also my girlfriend gets mad whenever that Xyience commercial comes on with the girl who begins by sitting on the chair and opens the can ..lol


Dude my wife changes the station when the commercial comes on.


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> Where can I find the shorts the ring girls wear?
> 
> I want my girlfriend to have a pair :laugh:
> 
> They are sooo amazing! I think her ass would suit them well


so when your taking a picture of yourself modeling the shorts, make sure to shave your legs...:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

The offical UFC website sells them

Here's a link.

UFC Store - Women's Apparel


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> Dude my wife changes the station when the commercial comes on.


Oh Baby that girl is the best, shakes her ass for us ... does a little dance ... yup after the commercial my girlfriend got lucky ...lol


----------



## mrbalkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Oh Baby that girl is the best, shakes her ass for us ... does a little dance ... yup after the commercial my girlfriend got lucky ...lol


why, did you leave?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

mrbalkie said:


> why, did you leave?:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Ouch - and she'd be pissed if she saw that post ...lol


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the link :thumbsup: 

Will order soon, Ill get pics, no worries


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...SlammedSL1...you can order Octagon girl shorts through the UFC store online. The Octagon/Pride girls look soooooooooooo fine. I think getting a pair for your woman is great...I did, and when she puts them on late at night for me...OMG...totally hot! I instantly get her in a Rear Naked Choke....lol! Peace


----------



## thebroken (Jul 11, 2006)

haha as much as making fun of this topic is tempting.. i do want to help him out.. 

i tried searching (google) but to no avail...

have you tried the UFC store? tapout store?


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> lol sorta the same thing.
> 
> 
> btw that ass was superb.



Yeah but your sister's ass from 1/1/1997 when you were 10 does not count.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

haha ya ok, to bad its with one of those shitty film camera's that use's AAA batterys.

And btw i dont have a sister or a brother. I dated her my senior year of high school 3 years ago and broke up with her that summer so the picture is about 2 years old or so, but hey if your goin to try and clown me for posten a pic of my ex gf in some booty shorts thats fine i really dont care because while your maken love to rosey plamer i was ball deep in her. GG nub.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

> so when your taking a picture of yourself modeling the shorts, make sure to shave your legs...


 lol nice


----------



## semiconductor (Sep 13, 2006)

about that comercial, my girlfriends Bi, so we both like it when it comes on... kinda cool to have my personell little lesbian:thumbsup:


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> I dated her my senior year of high school 3 years ago


Congrats on just recently becoming an adult. I remember how cool it was the first few years being able to buy alcohol legally... have fun with the whole growing up process


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Ummmmm....Semiconductor...too much information..lol


----------



## RGMMA (Jan 14, 2011)

*Boyshorts*

If you've found a some of them boyshorts we're searching for more girls in the Midwest.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spit206Fire said:


> haha ya ok, to bad its with one of those shitty film camera's that use's AAA batterys.
> 
> And btw i dont have a sister or a brother. I dated her my senior year of high school 3 years ago and broke up with her that summer so the picture is about 2 years old or so, but hey if your goin to try and clown me for posten a pic of my ex gf in some booty shorts thats fine i really dont care because while your maken love to rosey plamer i was ball deep in her. GG nub.


Wait...so it was three years ago? Why does the date say '97....I'm confused.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Yeah, for your "girlfriend"...
> 
> right


Haha, funny is funny.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Cervclash (Dec 21, 2010)

I wanna see what happens if he actually does send pics...everyone's gonna eat their typed words :confused03:


----------



## Sweetbrag (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm with ya ^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Cervclash said:


> I wanna see what happens if he actually does send pics...everyone's gonna eat their typed words :confused03:





Sweetbrag said:


> I'm with ya ^


Really...? Does he have dial up internet or something because according to the date of the thread they have been waiting 5 years.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mr. Bungle said:


> Yeah, for your "girlfriend"...
> 
> right


lol.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Department store. The trick is to get her to like start doing like a Zumba workouts and hook her up with an energy drink, 15 minutes in she'll be a little sweaty. At this point you join in and get her all up on your junk while she's doing the dance workout. And if she jumps you, be like 'uhh, you're sweaty, how about something else.' Which inevitably leads to an intense BJ.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> Department store. The trick is to get her to like start doing like a Zumba workouts and hook her up with an energy drink, 15 minutes in she'll be a little sweaty. At this point you join in and get her all up on your junk while she's doing the dance workout. And if she jumps you, be like 'uhh, you're sweaty, how about something else.' Which inevitably leads to an intense BJ.


What the...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Department store. The trick is to get her to like start doing like a Zumba workouts and hook her up with an energy drink, 15 minutes in she'll be a little sweaty. At this point you join in and get her all up on your junk while she's doing the dance workout. And if she jumps you, be like 'uhh, you're sweaty, how about something else.' Which inevitably leads to an intense BJ.


This, women doing zumba get really riled up. It works people!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> This, women doing zumba get really riled up. It works people!


Well, looks like i´m gonna have to check what is that zumba thing :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Well, looks like i´m gonna have to check what is that zumba thing :thumb02:


You and me too buddy!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Well, looks like i´m gonna have to check what is that zumba thing :thumb02:


It's a dance-type aerobics class. I've never taken it but it looks boring as hell. If you want to get your wife or GF in the mood, just buy her some booty shorts cut underwear, duh.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> It's a dance-type aerobics class. I've never taken it but it looks boring as hell. If you want to get your wife or GF in the mood, just buy her some booty shorts cut underwear, duh.


Lawl

I was going to make a inappropriate joke that i would make around my guy friends. Out of respect for the sensitive people i refrained. :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Youtubed that zumba thing and it´s really boring.

I´m gonna stick with the "Lambada". (yes i´m that old)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Youtubed that zumba thing and it´s really boring.
> 
> I´m gonna stick with the "Lambada". (yes i´m that old)


:O :O :O

THAT'S THE FORBIDDEN DANCE!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> :O :O :O
> 
> THAT'S THE FORBIDDEN DANCE!


Are you serious, is it forbidden in Denmark?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah, just a quote from an old episode of Fresh Prince that popped into my head 

Denmark was the first country in the world to legalize porn, why would the Lombada be forbidden?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Nah, just a quote from an old episode of Fresh Prince that popped into my head
> *
> Denmark was the first country in the world to legalize *porn, why would the Lombada be forbidden?



Go Denmark :thumb02:


----------

